# White Plains 2/9/14



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be traveling to White Plains tomorrow. I have some some supplies for sale. An exo terra compact top, 9" and 18". $10 each.
I also have 10 yellow galact froglets available.
I will be looking for a standard mist king pump. The yellow one.
I also need a double value mist king nozzle setup. 
I have a 1 gallon bag of neherp lightweight drainage layer available.
I am in need of 2 gallons of abg mix and some leaf litter.
Anybody else going?


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

New to this board. I'm going.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Have to skip this one.
Last time I went I spent about $400.00 on frogs and supplies.
Wife is hiding the car keys this time.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

i would really like the exo terra tops, if you still have them after the show please contact me


----------

